# Is it weird that this really upset me? :(



## Natz18 (Oct 3, 2009)

YouTube - Camel Spider LIVE

It really did make me rather emotionally fragile.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shocking


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Sadly the Americans are obsessed with them. It won't be long before they start eating them to add extra fatness to an allready fat country


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Sadly the Americans are obsessed with them. It won't be long before they start eating them to add extra fatness to an allready fat country


:lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Someone left a comment : whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol i just left a comment to, i think i'm about to become the enemy of fat burger munching America :/


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Sadly the Americans are obsessed with them. It won't be long before they start eating them to add extra fatness to an allready fat country


that would be less harsh.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I just cant compete with your comment :notworthy:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

bobby said:


> I just cant compete with your comment :notworthy:


I'm sure it will get many thumbs downs


----------



## RachieValo (Mar 24, 2010)

im not a big fan of spiders, but thats just cruel! why do that, seriously you get some sick people out there! grr things like that make me so angry


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm sure it will get many thumbs downs


Will be fun to watch


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol, epic comment Tim.

I find it funny how they try to justify what they've done by saying that they released it after they'd finished, it's still cruel. Unfortunately though this isn't the worst video I've seen on youtube, and I doubt it will be the last


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

i put a thumb up next to yours (_TiMiSdRuNk_) 
bloody cruel what they are doing!


----------



## Natz18 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wonderful comment mister tim!

*waves sheepishly*


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

that's fracking wicked! 

'Praise Allah'

it made me actualy make some stupid half giggle noise now my housemates thing i'm odd.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Natz18 said:


> Wonderful comment mister tim!
> 
> *waves sheepishly*


Hi 

Yeah that was witty for me, which is odd at the mo as i've eaten to much chocolate :'(


----------



## Natz18 (Oct 3, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Hi
> 
> Yeah that was witty for me, which is odd at the mo as i've eaten to much chocolate :'(


You have!? 
I feel like I've eaten a house.

This amount of chocolate clearly puts me at particular risk of bursting into tears!


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

oo i'd forgoten about the eggs...


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Natz18 said:


> You have!?
> I feel like I've eaten a house.
> 
> This amount of chocolate clearly puts me at particular risk of bursting into tears!



I think i'm going to burst into tears if i weigh myself!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

I've left my comment. Or 3 (1 duplicate by accident) :whistling2:
ZPSH


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

God thats so cruel, really upset me too


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Might of made my feeling clear :whistling2: (Tiesto996)


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

invertasnakes said:


> Might of made my feeling clear :whistling2: (Tiesto996)


You've inspired me to leave another comment containing that word


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

:lol2: which one??? :lol2: actually don't say its not the 18+ lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

invertasnakes said:


> :lol2: which one??? :lol2: actually don't say its not the 18+ lol


You can still say it without alerting any swear filters using the úíóéá


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You can still say it without alerting any swear filters using the úíóéá


uioea - n. a lamp that eats farts [deleted]. Also known as Saddam Hussein

...


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

And on that note I'm going to bed :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

My plague said:


> And on that note I'm going to bed :lol2:


Lol your forgetting the '''''''''''  You need to hold alt and ctrl and hit either AIOUE


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Omg*

Omg wat [deleted]doing that to an animal etc i swear how would he like it if i did that to him well it's really wound me up watchin that i love spiders even when i see some body stamp on a house spider i go nuts


----------



## splottlands (Jul 3, 2009)

left a comment to....

lets hope the ******* finds one in his boot when he wakes up...


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Can someone explain the problem here?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> Can someone explain the problem here?


now you've :censor: done it BP! :gasp:

The bunny huggers will be out in force.


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

what a stupid moron


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

There are some... funny comments left by a few RFUK members. :whistling2:

Simply put, you guys really know how to fuel up the yanks!


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Really what is the problem with the video? All the guy has done is restrain a cammel spider. Hes not even pulling the legs off or anything so why the big uproar?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

because there are better ways to restrain an animal, he could have just put it into a container rather than pin it down and stress it out.

And also no need to brag about feeding it to his lizard, when really it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

what hes done is no worse than what Steve Irwin used to do when he caught and tied up crocs.

Also he hardly braged about feeding it to a lizard he just mentioned it that was all. Why it that never going to happen btw?


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

:lol2: @ timisdrunks comment!!!


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> what hes done is no worse than what Steve Irwin used to do when he caught and tied up crocs.
> 
> Also he hardly braged about feeding it to a lizard he just mentioned it that was all. Why it that never going to happen btw?


There is a bit of a difference though. You can't just pick up a crocodile in a takeaway tub can you? :whistling2:

Also, he was moving crocs and stuff for their own safety and people's safety... not just because he felt like it, and not because he wanted to pointlessly feed it to something bigger.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

pire said:


> :lol2: @ timisdrunks comment!!!


yes that was a good one I agree. Really well thought out.:whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Sarracenia said:


> There is a bit of a difference though. You can't just pick up a crocodile in a takeaway tub can you? :whistling2:
> 
> Also, he was moving crocs and stuff for their own safety and people's safety... not just because he felt like it, and not because he wanted to pointlessly feed it to something bigger.


Yes you can, if it it is a small croc.
Maybe he never had a tube at the time? so he tied it down for his safety so he wouldn't get bit.
But still do you think that cammel spider will now be scared for life? Also what is so pointless in feeding it to something bigger? I do this all the time feeding crickets to my spiders.


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> Yes you can, if it it is a small croc.
> Maybe he never had a tube at the time? so he tied it down for his safety so he wouldn't get bit.
> But still do you think that cammel spider will now be scared for life? Also what is so pointless in feeding it to something bigger? I do this all the time feeding crickets to my spiders.


Sorry, I meant that Steve Irwin didn't catch crocodiles to feed them to something bigger - whereas this guy caught the camel spider to "feed it to his lizard" or something. So it's not really like Steve Irwin's croc catching, is it?

Surely by strapping it to the ground, he was putting himself in more danger? If I were him, I'd rather have just left it than try tying it down, potentially getting bitten. :hmm:

I doubt it was "scarred for life", but it could easily have been injured for no reason. And about feeding crickets, they hardly fight back like a camel spider could, do they? They're also bred for food, and probably have a much better nutritional content than wild invertebrates.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

> Sorry, I meant that Steve Irwin didn't catch crocodiles to feed them to something bigger - whereas this guy caught the camel spider to "feed it to his lizard" or something. So it's not really like Steve Irwin's croc catching, is it?


The tieing down part is.



> Surely by strapping it to the ground, he was putting himself in more danger?


Maybe but it never showed how he tied it down so I guess we wont ever know.


> If I were him, I'd rather have just left it than try tying it down, potentially getting bitten. :hmm:


But by leaving it he wouldn't be able to feed it to his lizard so that would defete the whole object of catching it in the first place.


> I doubt it was "scarred for life", but it could easily have been injured for no reason.


sure it could have been injured but would it suffer if it was? anyway if it was injured the reason would have been because he wanted it to feed to his lizard.


> And about feeding crickets, they hardly fight back like a camel spider could, do they?


you would be suprised.


> They're also bred for food, and probably have a much better nutritional content than wild invertebrates.


Honestly I do not believe this to be true at all. A wild invert will eat a large variety of different foods depending of course on the invert, where as one in captivity is only fed a few different food stuffs and you know what they say about a good varied diet.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ive given up watching youtube vids bar people on here's and jon3800 and good ol' robc's because most of em treat T's and other arachnids like Sh*t it really pisses me off lol ive lost count of the comments ive put on peoples vids callin em all the names under the sun lol


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

lol did you complain to robc when he just droped his hystecrates sp. into a load of water?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Rob dint tie it to a box n prod it with a knife or throw it about or feed a juvie T blondie a rat. plus T's and other arachnids use water as an escape route. some trapdoors can stay underwater for ages and such (yea i saw it on nat geo wild 'bite me' if ne1 else watches that lol


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

lol so amuseing.
About the water thing. there is a big difference with escaping into water and being tossed into a big pool of it.


----------



## ajminstrel (Apr 5, 2010)

dddddd


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

I wana know wether its possible for a t to drown or not because ive seen loads on them drowning and then people have said its impossible for them to lol :S


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Baldpoodle said:


> Can someone explain the problem here?





garlicpickle said:


> now you've :censor: done it BP! :gasp:
> 
> The bunny huggers will be out in force.


OMG WTF?!111!!one!!! 
He tied it up WITH STRING!!!! :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:

Then he is going to feed it to his pet lizard that he has obviously brought all the way to the war in iraq with him, or he will keep it til he is coming home then he'll pack it into his suitcase, maybe flatten it in a book or put it in a sock, and bring it home to feed to his pet lizard!... 3years ago...

:whistling2:


> *typo91* — 28 December 2006 — My friend safely caught a live Solfugid in Iraq on duty one night, he managed to string it down with strands from 550 cord, and then look at it closely, we also have hi-res pictures. These are not venomous, they are harmless however have very powerful jaws. After the Video the little jaws with legs was let go, and not fed to a lizard.
> 
> http://www.spiderzrule.com/wind.htm
> 
> Solfugids or Windscorpion, are not technically spiders but belong to an order of arachnids known for their speed and their large, forward-pointing chelicerae, or biting fangs. They live in tropical or subtropical dry areas of the Americas, Asia, and Africa. Worldwide, there are about 900 known species of windscorpions, and in North America there are 120. They were the subject of the urban legend going around about soldiers in Iraq being chased and eaten by large spiders.


Also, crickets do struggle when they are caught, and even once they are in the tarantulas jaws they continue to struggle to get away. As do all livefoods. Well, except locusts.


----------



## ajminstrel (Apr 5, 2010)

y do ppl feed them to lizards


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

To answer the title, yes it is.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ajminstrel said:


> y do ppl feed them to lizards


I'd imagine one could do some damage to a lizard?


----------



## ajminstrel (Apr 5, 2010)

guys cud sum 1 help me out im new to the forum, everytime i reply to a post it posts sumwhere else. cud u give me sum quick info on how to use it


----------



## ajminstrel (Apr 5, 2010)

but y wud u feed it to lizards, surely if they do damage u wudnt wann go give it 2 ur animals


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ajminstrel said:


> but y wud u feed it to lizards, surely if they do damage u wudnt wann go give it 2 ur animals


:welcome:

No idea why its doing that, check the help section 

I recommend google chrome, it has a spell checker that auto checks everything :whistling2:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

:lol2 the comebacks on the youtube thread, why is when yanks cant think if a factual answer they insult peoples mothers and come back with oral sex related comments


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

tarantulamatt said:


> i could smake him silly the f*cking tw*t


have you seen this i got a infraction for swearing i bep it out omg thats soo stupidi bet you i will get a infraction for makeing them feel stupid


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

tarantulamatt said:


> have you seen this i got a infraction for swearing i bep it out omg thats soo stupidi bet you i will get a infraction for makeing them feel stupid


To be fair, that swearing was a tad unnecessary. Then again, I've seen much worse that I'd assume never got reported. I guess there could just be a load of kiddies getting offended... :?


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

Sarracenia said:


> To be fair, that swearing was a tad unnecessary. Then again, I've seen much worse that I'd assume never got reported. I guess there could just be a load of kiddies getting offended...


well i will just leave it now i really not in the mod to bother with stupid people.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

It does get reported and I have been editing posts throughout these threads. 

There's certain phrases that are acceptable but using completely obvious cursewords with an * or ! inserted in, or missing out the "u" or "i" them is still swearing. Keep the posts clean please.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

tarantulamatt said:


> well i will just leave it now i really not in the mod to bother with stupid people.


I reported it, I was offended.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

tarantulamatt said:


> have you seen this i got a infraction for swearing i bep it out omg thats soo stupidi bet you i will get a infraction for makeing them feel stupid


We have a :censor: smiley you can use if you're really angry. Editing out one letter of an offensive word is not really adequate. We have a very simple rules policy here on RFUK, there is no absolute need to ever swear, so just try to avoid it in the future!

Children as young as 7 or 8 use these forums and the moderators have to work to try and keep them as family friendly as we can. Hopefully you can understand that and avoid swearing in the future.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol all of my comments on that youtube thing got deleted! Glad to see the fat American friendly killing retards comments get to stay there though!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Athravan said:


> We have a :censor: smiley you can use if you're really angry. Editing out one letter of an offensive word is not really adequate. We have a very simple rules policy here on RFUK, there is no absolute need to ever swear, so just try to avoid it in the future!
> 
> Children as young as 7 or 8 use these forums and the moderators have to work to try and keep them as family friendly as we can. Hopefully you can understand that and avoid swearing in the future.


What the :censor:??? How :censor:ing dare you!!!!! I don't give a flying :censor:!!! You stupid :censor: bag!!! 

Like that?


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol all of my comments on that youtube thing got deleted! Glad to see the fat American friendly killing retards comments get to stay there though!


dont tim someone might have american friends i might report you for that lol


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

He believed I reported him :lol2:

Has he met the :censor:ing Scottish?

Ahahaha

Sorry Matt


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

How proud I am to be British when I see the remarks left on the video and on here by my fellow Brits. What a nation of utter morons we are. I have more respect for dogs poo.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> How proud I am to be British when I see the remarks left on the video and on here by my fellow Brits. What a nation of utter morons we are. I have more respect for dogs poo.



If you respect dog poo that much i suggest you go see a doctor.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> If you respect dog poo that much i suggest you go see a doctor.


:2thumb:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> If you respect dog poo that much i suggest you go see a doctor.


Well I respect it enough, so not to tread in it if I see in in the street, the morons who made the dumb ass comments however.......

Anyway glad to see how proud of yourselfs you are.:whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Baldpoodle said:


> Well I respect it enough, so not to tread in it if I see in in the street, the morons who made the dumb ass comments however.......
> 
> Anyway glad to see how proud of yourselfs you are.:whistling2:


See your own signature


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

bobby said:


> See your own signature


 well exactly


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

*^^^^^^anyone bored of him^^^^^^*

f:censor:ing hell what is it with you poodle. Why is it everytime you seem to have a complete different opinion to everyone else?? I'm guessing if the subject "the world is round" came up you'd be the first [email protected] to say its not, its a f:censor:ing triangle! When will you realise, people on here really aren't interested in anything you have to say and stop flooding other peoples threads with utter crap which have valid place in this forum....which you really don't. 

Get a job, get a girlfriend, get a boyfriend or even just get a friend, anything to take you away from here! You may come back with some bull:censor: message as you usually do but the problem is I'm speaking on behalf of 99% of the forum!

Oh and heres another quote for you to use. Its all true as was the last one


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> Well I respect it enough, so not to tread in it if I see in in the street, the morons who made the dumb ass comments however.......
> 
> Anyway glad to see how proud of yourselfs you are.:whistling2:


Well at least we were doing something to show how disgusted we were how an animal can be treated like that just because they can. 

So how about cheering up a bit and stop being a miserable w.anker?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Well at least we were doing something to show how disgusted we were how an animal can be treated like that just because they can.
> 
> So how about cheering up a bit and stop being a miserable *w.anker?*


Im offended :whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

invertasnakes said:


> f:censor:ing hell what is it with you poodle. Why is it everytime you seem to have a complete different opinion to everyone else?? I'm guessing if the subject "the world is round" came up you'd be the first [email protected] to say its not, its a f:censor:ing triangle! When will you realise, people on here really aren't interested in anything you have to say and stop flooding other peoples threads with utter crap which have valid place in this forum....which you really don't.
> 
> Get a job, get a girlfriend, get a boyfriend or even just get a friend, anything to take you away from here! You may come back with some bull:censor: message as you usually do but the problem is I'm speaking on behalf of 99% of the forum!
> 
> Oh and heres another quote for you to use. Its all true as was the last one


Yes nice one.:roll: did you take a breath when you wrote that? Oh sorry yes you did I spotted a comma there. Nice to see someone can put together a sentence without a lot of cuse words......



> Well at least we were doing something to show how disgusted we were how an animal can be treated like that just because they can.
> 
> So how about cheering up a bit and stop being a miserable w.anker?


Oh my god someone has tied down a wind spider causeing it no harm so lets say abusive things about the American nation to show how upset we are and to prove that we are complete morons. Lets write things like:-


http://www.youtube.com/user/Dopeonplastic1


> Dopeonplastic1@brownj6709 Your mums a whore and sucks a good bleep
> brownj6709 Id love to tie you down n prod u with i knife u dumbass american
> tiesto996 And also @ tbreewilliams and illsecondcreep again you both have no idea of what your talking about. As for tbreewilliams you as stupid as joejokester but i'm assuming your a yank so no surprise there. And illsecondcreep obviously has a issue with distinguishing between cruelty and Factual. You thick [email protected]!!!! Its such a shame a C**TRY as big as the US is wasted on such a bunch of inbreeding bleeptards!!
> tiesto996 @ joejokester, you really have no idea what your talking about and who your talking too so best you shut the bleep up, before you make yourself look even more of a bleep than you already have!
> splottland _Comment removed_


yep mighty impressive to the teenages on this site, well done there.

opps not sure why that linked to the Nazi idiot sorry for that.


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

​


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

yep again you are the best what can I say.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Baldpoodle said:


> Yes nice one.:roll: did you take a breath when you wrote that? Oh sorry yes you did I spotted a comma there. Nice to see someone can put together a sentence without a lot of *cuse* words......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

invertasnakes said:


> image​


:notworthy:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I think that he's got a little bit angry, something seems to of riled him up a little.


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I think that he's got a little bit angry, something seems to of riled him up a little.


Think its because he's hearing the truth :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

invertasnakes said:


> Think its because he's hearing the truth :lol2:


He's probally sat there thinking of a comeback...


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

We'll wait and see :lol2: Either way what ever he comes back with will just make him look even more stupid :lol2: Cheers for the vote BTW :no1:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> He's probally sat there thinking of a comeback...


I can't wait, hes sooo good at it :whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

yep Im all riled up here :roll: You 13 year olds are really getting to me hense all the really abusive replies I have given to you all.:roll:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Baldpoodle said:


> yep Im all riled up here :roll: You 13 year olds are really getting to me hense all the really abusive replies I have given to you all.:roll:


Whos 13?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

baldpoodle said:


> yep im all riled up here :roll: You 13 year olds are really getting to me hense all the really abusive replies i have given to you all.:roll:


stfu!


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> yep *Im* all riled up here :roll: You 13 year olds are really getting to me *hense* all the really abusive replies I have given to you all.:roll:


And there we have it!! So what have we learnt today?? Well... 

1. Can't read people dates of birth or do the maths to work them out.
2. Still hasn't got anything good to say.
3. Can't think of a comeback to save his own life.
4. Can't spell, even with a spell checker.
5. Has no idea what grammar is.

The list is endless i think so feel free to fill your own lesson you've learnt today courtesy of BaldPoodle


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

sorry my bad:blush: I just persumed from the kind of replys I was getting here, that I was talking to a load of 13 years olds. I never relized this was just a collective mental age.


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> sorry my bad:blush: I just persumed from the kind of replys I was getting here, that I was talking to a load of 13 years olds. I never relized this was just a collective mental age.


Keep trying kid, you'll get one, one day :zzz:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

invertasnakes said:


> And there we have it!! So what have we learnt today?? Well...
> 
> 1. Can't read people dates of birth or do the maths to work them out.
> 2. Still hasn't got anything good to say.
> ...


yes, again very good :roll:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

invertasnakes said:


> Keep trying kid, you'll get one, one day :zzz:


 :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

a 13 year old would have a better comeback and be able to work out DOBs :whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

bobby said:


> a 13 year old would have a better comeback and be able to work out DOBs :whistling2:


well done you there.:2thumb:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

bobby said:


> a 13 year old would have a better comeback and be able to work out DOBs :whistling2:


Steady on Bobby, using abbreviations might just be too much for him to handle. Little bits at a time mate :2thumb:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

invertasnakes said:


> Steady on Bobby, using abbreviations might just be too much for him to handle. Little bits at a time mate :2thumb:


 again you are just a great one. I can see why we should all look up to you.:roll:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Baldpoodle said:


> well done you there.:2thumb:


:blush: Thanks :flrt:



invertasnakes said:


> Steady on Bobby, using abbreviations might just be too much for him to handle. Little bits at a time mate :2thumb:


I'll try and dumb it down 



Baldpoodle said:


> again you are just a great one. I can see why we should all look up to you.:roll:


I know I do :flrt:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> again you are just a great one. I can see why we should all look up to you.:roll:


:thumb: Thank you :thumb:​


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

invertasnakes said:


> :thumb: Thank you :thumb:​


No probs


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Jay, Tim and Bobby - if you were my kids (and from your dates of birth you could be) I would be ashamed of all of you.


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> Jay, Tim and Bobby - if you were my kids (and from your dates of birth you could be) I would be ashamed of all of you.


Really, why??


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> Jay, Tim and Bobby - if you were my kids (and from your dates of birth you could be) I would be ashamed of all of you.


:blush:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Jay, Tim and Bobby - if you were my kids (and from your dates of birth you could be) I would be ashamed of all of you.



He started it mum :'(


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> He started it mum :'(


Did not :bash: :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> He started it mum :'(


He started it and I helped Tim, honests :blush:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

invertasnakes said:


> Did not :bash: :lol2:


He bloody did! With all his negativity!


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> He bloody did! With all his negativity!


Oh Ian Stafford (baldpoodles new name :lol2 yeah he did.....he started it :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I only joined in because i felt his negativity was going to bring us all down man :help::help:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

invertasnakes said:


> Really, why??


because I don't think bullying is ever acceptable, even if the target is somebody whose views you disagree with.


----------

